# sardines and such...



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

besides w/ crackers and mustard... lemme know...
have used them w/ marinara over pasta...
and kippered herring?
anything?
trying to get away from junk food for lunch and stuff...
I do like the King Oscar sardines
fixing to open a tin of Crown Prince kippered herring filets and have them w/ onions, pickles and mustard...
the Brits eat them w/eggs for breakfest... haven't tried that, yet... 
and if I can find a good rescp....
perfect for camping down at Big Shell for fall reds and shark.
please leave out the neg comments... 
I know they're not ev's fav.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

In tomato sauce (cold out of the ice chest/fridge) with saltines is the only way I enjoy them. Onion slice and a chunk off a block of cheddar on occasion with it if I'm at my casa. I don't have the vision to be able to incorporate them into something else and still be tasty to me.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Guaymex brand in 15 ounce can from Kroger is my favorite. They're big sardines. I can eat half a can at a time. And they make great bait for cats.


----------



## g_mo (Jun 27, 2005)

Can't go wrong with a sardine samich.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Float 'em in some Worchestershire sauce..plop 'em on a saltine....mmmmm gooodd


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

I put a little vinegar on them,MMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Old sailor said:


> I put a little vinegar on them,MMMMMMMMMMMMM.


that malted vinegar you can get w/fries at some places?

yall keep it up...
seen a resp that uses sour cream, horseradish and cooked eggs w/kippered herring...
maybe...acidic sour cream...


----------



## ATracker (Aug 30, 2010)

I have only been using the Beach Cliff sardines and kippered herring in water from Canada.

I will make a salad with Romaine lettuce, avocado, tomato, onion, jalapenos, granulated garlic, ground pepper and kosher salt. I will drain the sardines or herring and crumble before adding to the salad, top with shredded cheddar cheese after refrigerating for thirty minutes and eat as a salad or put in a heated taco shell.

I will eat this at least once a week!


----------



## Port Alto Black Drum (May 1, 2012)

I eat sardines once a week. Also love smoked oysters


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prince with tomato sauce fresh cut unions n crackers chase down with a barges root beer,can opener on my Kenner now.


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

kweber said:


> that malted vinegar you can get w/fries at some places?
> 
> yall keep it up...
> seen a resp that uses sour cream, horseradish and cooked eggs w/kippered herring...
> maybe...acidic sour cream...


No just plain white vinegar.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

One day I was too busy to go out for lunch, so, I opened a Beach Cliff sardine tin for quick bite. The woman one cubicle over griped the heck out of me over the "stink".....


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

A few drops of Tabasco Sauce,nacho pepper/s and saltines...


----------



## rynochop (Aug 28, 2006)

I.ve done the pasta. Olive oil and sautÃ© garlic and capers with red pepper flakes, add the sardines just to get warm, pour over angel hair pasta. Pretty cheap dinner


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I take one tin of sardines and break them up and add red onion cubed avocado mix with lime and serve over crackers. Good stuff.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Old sailor said:


> No just plain white vinegar.


 Izzat a pic of Keith Richards in the Royal Navy?

lol
hey yall thanks!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Fresh cut white onions with sardines heck yea.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Love me some sardines. I like em all but the La Sirena ones are at the top. Sardines, saltines and a cold lone star light yum yum.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Prefer Cliff's. Don't care for the big chunks in the more expensive brands.
Corn tortilla fish taco with whatever's in the frig, lettuce, onion, tomato, jalapeno, avocado, cabbage. It's all good.


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

King Oscar double layered with either jalapenos or the black peppered ones. They're almost 3 times the price of beach cliff but are absolutely superior


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

when i was a little sprout prob 8-10 , grandpa used to take me perch and crappie fishing up in Illinois in the summer.

we would eat sardines in mustard and saltines and the original vidalia onions.

When we got home grandma would howl like a cat and make us brush our teeth, there seemed to be a big game in it with grandpa.

great memories


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Beach Cliff with soy oil and green chilies/or w/o chilies...Drain put on plate ,mash and or rough chop.Put diced onions and splash of W Vinegar..Spoon on Saltine Crackers..A hunk of Rat Cheese at room temp is great on side


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Tortuga said:


> Float 'em in some Worchestershire sauce..plop 'em on a saltine....mmmmm gooodd


This is really good. You might want to try it with some black pepper also.

Smoked oysters like this are great also.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

smoked oysters...:bounce:
get a sleeve of Ritz crackers...
spread some Philly cream cheese on cracker and top w/smoked oyster...
yer welcome...
other holiday snacks...
parisa on saltines( Medina Co. thing)..
spinach dip on a wheat thin...
my aunt made a soft white cheese w/ caraway seeds(chasing that recp) on Triscuits...


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Try smoked oysters drained and mixed with Campbell's potato soup. It makes a quick oyster soup.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Get the one in olive oil. eat from the can. Use broken crackers to sop up the juice.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

*Best Sardines - bar none*

HEB caries Bar Harbor Skinless, Boneless SMOKED Sardine Fillets (Product of Gulf of Maine, Canada)

No skin, no bones, fins, heads or tails.

Plain or on cracker, it's a pure gourmet treat. Well worth the extra price but in a big portion tin. If you can restrain yourself, it makes two servings of BIG sardines about equivalent to two smaller size sardine cans.

Just posting this made me open a fresh can!


----------

